# Garcon



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

I went to Bayou Garcon today. Topwater Trout bite was on fire with the outgoing tide this morning. Most being in the slot with one or two 20+. One mistake is I forgot the bug spray and I am pretty sure it wouldn't have helped if I had it. They were everywhere and the worst part was they kept flying into my eyes! I know I looked like a lunatic out there yelling and swatting. I did, however, see some sea otters (guessing thats what they were) for the first time and that was too cool! Tried getting a pic but not enough light. Also caught a red but it was hard to really target them with the topwater bite being as good as it was.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Sea Otters? In Garcon? Nice red. My guess would be Coots you were seeing


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I like the 5 1/4" base fish board, lol


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

If you are out in the backwaters much you will run into otters from time to time. Less occasionally I see a beaver or two, but most of the time they are otters. First time I came up on one it nearly scared me to death.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice Red by the way.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Really? Otters on BW.? Never would have guessed?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya we get oters alone east bay bayou this time of year fairly regular.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Saw a beaver at one of the small creeks at the south end of Garcon Point a couple of years ago and then paddled out and saw dolphins. Beaver is a big animal and not friendly... Cool day. Saw a dead beaver at the Simpson River launch as well.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Grew up on Perdido Key... back in the day we had a family of otters that lived back up in our canals


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

North American river otters...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

T Hearn...could it have been a cormorant?
Dang snake birds swim like otters (hate those nasty birds BTW).

Jaster...

I've seen otter out in the bay S. of I-10 also.
NOT very often...I see them a lot in the lake I live on...devastating hunters in a small body of water.


----------



## anglerdavidm (Feb 12, 2009)

There's a resident beaver at the moth of pond creek. see it almost everytime I go there early in the am. makes a bignoise when you startle it.


----------

